# Biggest Herf In TN W/ Pete, Dion, Christian & More 8/23



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

*2nd Annual Leaf & Ale Manufacturer's Cigar Dinner*

* MEET THE OWNERS OF TATUAJE, EXILE, ZARZUELA, ILLUSIONE, CUSANO, CAMACHO, 601, & CANIMAO CIGARS! *

The dinner is Saturday, August 23rd, at 6pm. I have bribed some of the cigar industry's most talented company owners/co-owners to attend this dinner to eat, drink, herf and party with you. *Confirmed* to attend are:

Pete Johnson, Tatuaje Cigars
Christian Eiora, Camacho Cigars
Eddy Fontana, Zarzuela Cigars
Dion Giolito: Illusione Cigars
Mike Chiusano: Cusano Cigars
Mel Gonzalas: Canimao Cigars
Eddie Ortega: 601 Cigars
Mike Argenti: Exile/Cuban Imports Cigars

Every attendee will get a gift bag at the door with cigars and other items provided by many of the companies above, and valued _*much higher*_ than the admission price. Plus, you will rub elbows with the people responsible for creating some of the best cigars in the world today.

The dinner will be fully catered including beef and poultry as the main course and winding up with red velvet cake for dessert. Kegs of Avery IPA and Boulevard Lunar Ale will be provided by Cherokee Distributing of Knoxville.

*Dinner is Saturday, August 23rd, 6pm,* at Leaf & Ale (under tent in our parking lot). Cost is just $75.00, and you can click through right here and buy your spot at this great dinner. This is a must attend event for any cigar lover within driving distance to Knoxville, TN... so pass this on to your cigar loving friends. :tu

If you have any questions at all, PM me or call our store at 866-327-5031. (BTW, this is a pretty easy drive from Atlanta or Nashville for all Gorillas in those areas!)

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

leafandale said:


> *2nd Annual Leaf & Ale Manufacturer's Cigar Dinner*
> 
> * MEET THE OWNERS OF TATUAJE, EXILE, ZARZUELA, ILLUSIONE, CUSANO, CAMACHO, 601, & CANIMAO CIGARS! *
> 
> ...


Mike, I wish I lived in TN. I would be all over this event. Very good price for what you are getting.


----------



## phiphika1453 (Jul 29, 2008)

I wish this was in Memphis and not the other end of humanity which is Each Tennessee :bn


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm gonna try and figure out a way to be there:tu


----------



## DoubleTrouble (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds like a great time Mike. Trying to make arrangements with a couple of BOTL to drive in from Louisville. Can you PM me about accomidations in the area.

JW


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Just a quick note. Pete Johnson is sending Tatuaje Black Robusto 3-packs for guys who buy boxes for the event. Dion with Illusione is sending Cruzado's for all dinner guests!! Woot!!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I regret that I missed this event, but I just couldn't make the drive. How did it go?


----------

